
Show HN: Stream audio from YouTube videos without downloading, on lockscreen - slowenough
https://boogeh.com/?hn2
======
slowenough
FYI this is based on my remote browser and it's just that with an audio
component so you just have to navigate to any pages with audio and if you're
on your mobile device you can do it and then lock the screen and keep
listening to it.

I made this because listening to audio from YouTube on mobile is not always
possible if you lock the screen. I want to be able to lock my phone and just
kind of have it in my pocket.

